# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Отражение сути: два новых игровых монитора АОС AGON с безрамочным дизайном

## Labs

Производитель дисплеев компания AOC дополняет линейку игровых мониторов премиального класса AGON двумя новыми изогнутыми моделями: 27’’ AG322QCX с разрешением QHD и 31.5’’ AG272FCX с Full HD монитором. Обе модели имеют малый радиус закругления (1800 мм). Благодаря почти невидимым рамкам с трех сторон дисплея, игроки могут максимально сосредоточиться на действиях в игре. Частота обновления 144 Гц и технология AMD FreeSync обеспечивают плавную смену кадров без разрывов или размытости изображения. Кроме того, обе новые модели могут похвастаться всеми опциями, характерными для других изогнутых дисплеев из серии AGON, в том числе наличием множества игровых режимов и настроек (устанавливаемых с помощью пульта QuickSwitch), держателем для гарнитуры, ручкой для удобной транспортировки, возможностью регулировать эргономические параметры и настраиваемой светодиодной подсветкой.

*Концентрация и погружение* 

Линейка изогнутых мониторов AGON от AOC дополнена двумя новыми моделями с соотношением сторон 16:9. АОС AGON AG322QCX оснащен VA панелью с диагональю 31.5’’ и разрешением QHD для четкой игровой графики. В AG272FCX используется более компактная 27" VA панель с разрешеним Full HD. 

Оба монитора имеют самое сильное закругление из всех представителей серии AGON: радиус кривизны составляет 1800 мм. Такая форма гарантирует пользователям захватывающий игровой опыт и более глубокое погружение в процесс и снижает искажение изображения.

*Высокая производительность для игры*

Новые мониторы AG322QCX и AG272FCX отличаются высокой частотой обновления 144 Гц, что устраняет размытость изображения и гарантирует гладкую и четкую графику даже в стремительно меняющихся игровых сценах. Оба монитора также оснащены технологией AMD FreeSync для устранения подтормаживаний, разрывов и задержки входного сигнала. Геймеры, для которых важна максимально быстрая скорость отклика, дополнительно воспользуются режимом AOC Low Input Lag, который отключает большую часть пост- обработки видео и за счет этого ускоряет передачу команд. 

Таким образом, действия игроков мгновенно отображаются на экране, что становится конкурентным преимуществом в игре. Функция AOC Shadow Control дарит еще одно дополнительное преимущество в играх: технология осветляет слишком темные области и затемняет яркие участки, не затрагивая при этом остальной части экрана.

*Комфорт и универсальность*

Пользователь может легко и удобно переключать игровые режимы и установливать различные параметры, используя пульт AOC QuickSwitch, входящий в комплект поставки. Вместо навигации по меню с помощью стандартных кнопок геймеры имеют возможность выбрать параметры экрана, подходящие для конкретной игры.

Для обеспечения комфорта во время продолжительных игровых сессий два новых дисплея защищают глаза геймеров, используя технологии AOC Flicker-Free для устранения мерцания и AOC Low Light Mode для снижения потенциально опасного воздействия синего света. Подставка AOC Ergo Base позволяет настроить высоту, наклон и поворот экрана. Кроме того, мониторы имеют удобную ручку для транспортировки и выдвижной держатель, который позволяет безопасно расположить гарнитуру во время перерывов. Множество разъемов, таких как HDMI, DisplayPort, VGA и USB 3.0, обеспечивают совместимость диплеев с широким рядом устройств и источников сигнала.

*Дизайн и индивидуальность*

В дополнение к минималистичному дизайну с практически незаметной рамкой по трем сторонам монитора, обе новые модели из линейки AGON отличает наличие настраиваемых светодиодных индикаторов на задней и нижней лицевой панелях. Пользователь может настроить подсветку на свой вкус, выбрав один из трех цветов (красный, зеленый, синий) и трех уровней яркости или выразить таким образом предпочтения участников своей киберспортивной команды. 

Мониторы AGON AG322QCX и AGON AG272FCX поступят в продажу в мае 2017 года по рекомендованной производителем цене 1344 и 1008 белорусских рублей соответственно. 

*Технические характеристики:*

*AG322QCX:*

Дисплей: 31.5″ изогнутая VA панель, частота обновления 144 Hz
Разрешение: 2560x1440 пикселей
Технология синхронизации: AdaptiveSync
Входы: 
• 2 x HDMI
• 2 x DisplayPort
• 1 x VGA
• 2 x USB 3.0
• Аудиовыход
• Вход/выход для микрофона    
Отличительные характеристики: 
• Отсутствие рамки с трех сторон
• Эргономичная подставка
• Пульт AOC QuickSwitch 
• Стереодинамики
• Время отклика 4 мс GtG 
• Контрастность 2000:1
• 100% охват цветового пространства sRGB 
Дата выхода: Май 2017
Рекомендованнная производителем цена: 599 €

*AG272FCX:*

Дисплей: 27″ изогнутая VA панель, частота обновления 144 Hz
Разрешение: 1920x1080 пикселей
Технология синхронизации: AdaptiveSync
Входы:
• 2 x HDMI
• 1 x DisplayPort
• 1 x VGA
• 2 x USB 3.0
• Аудиовыход
• Вход/выход для микрофона
Отличительные характеристики:
• Отсутствие рамки с трех сторон
• Эргономичная подставка
• Пульт AOC QuickSwitch 
• Стереодинамики
• Время отклика 4 мс GtG Контрастность 3000:1 
• 100% охват цветового пространства sRGB
Дата выхода: Май 2017
Рекомендованнная производителем цена: 449 €

----------

